# crappie ???



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

I remember as a kid fishing in the river with minnows and catching bucket fulls of crappies. As of late i been fly fishing using all kinds of differant flies.(muddlers,clousers,nymphs,bugs and dry flies) I havent caught one on the fly though. This spring I was fishing with my wife, and I hooked one. It jetted under the floating dock I was standing on.  I saw it on the opposite side that I was fishng but it got off. I do know they become more active in the cooler waters. Just wondering if there is a prime time to fish for them, or are they always there just not as active? Also any tips on flies to use? heard of crappie candy, were gonna make that soon but any other suggestions? I bet a Crappie will fight like soldier on the fly!!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

i've never fly fished for crappie, but I know a few people that catch them while fly fishing. One thing I noticed about crappies and fishing for them for a while is they really like minnows. I dont care where I fish at and what I use, I crappie jigs, lures for crappies you name it. Minnows are hands- down the best to use when crappie fishing.


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

ya thats what we used yo use but in live form (minnows). maybe just not in the right spot or maybe the water temp is just now getting right for them to get active.! will keep trying!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Try a small streamer pattern when crappie are shallow. Have caught many a crappie on fly rod but conditions have to be just right.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Give the microspoons a try. They've been working really good for me. Check out the site. www.microspoons.com. Choose your favorite crappie catching colors for your area. Fish them with a crappie nibble or minnow or maggots. Check out the out of state board for pictures from shenango lake.


----------

